
Ask HN: Running web app and database on the same VPS? - tsaprailis
I know this question is very broad, so I&#x27;m really interested for small projects that can actually support both.<p>What are the pros and (mainly) the cons of running a web app and the DB on the same instance&#x2F;droplet of a VPS?<p>Finally let&#x27;s keep this on the two most popular DBs PostgreSQL and MongoDB
======
giantahead
Cons are: \- Security \- Disk I/O, if things get intense.

